# told boy but people saying its not!!! what u all think



## sopho30

ok.....well we had our gender scan and were told boy...we are absolutely thrilled as hubby has 2 girls an we have 1 together..so this was perfect...the sonogropher checked 3 times and said boy...now my step daughter has said her mum is saying its not a boy and its the cord......im so mad, i mean she hasnt even got a job let a lone be a qualified sonogropher.....anyway what do u all think?
 



Attached Files:







SOPHIE APPLETON_6.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 139


----------



## shellideaks

Looks like a boy to me! She's probably jealous, just ignore her :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Definitely looks like a boy to me.

I had a scan yesterday and initially thought I saw boy bits but she pointed it out and told me it was the cord, so they know what they're looking for and where everything is supposed to be!


----------



## Stephsbump2be

It looks the same as my scan and we are having a boy. The cord doesn't show up on a scan that clearly. 100% little boy xx


----------



## ajbmama

Definite boy


----------



## sopho30

thanks all feel better now.. i mean looks like a boy to me haha


----------



## Mummymoo_x

I'd 100% go with what you got told at the scan! :blue:


----------



## maybebaby3

Looks :blue: to me


----------



## littlesteph

that's a boy


----------



## hylokitty321

It's a boy

And secondly .. if I were In your position I wouldn't let my husbands ex
Wife or girlfriend see my scan pictures :) 

That's just me though

And ya she's probably just jealous


----------



## MrsClark24

That is the boy-est scan i've ever seen!! Defo boy!


----------



## sopho30

My step daughter took the picture without me knowing and when she came to our house she said i dont think its a boy bla bla..so i say why do u think that ( shes 12
) she said my mum said its the cord...im fuming..I cant stand the woman and have not seen/ spoke to her for 3 years.... But i feel my step kids just spy on what me and oh do and go back and tell everything.....really stressful and upsetting......sorry for the rant haha


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Sorry about the boundary crossing by your SD/ex...eek!

I don't know much about anything, but those look like unmistakable boy parts to me.


----------



## hylokitty321

Awwww oh no that sucks ! 

Ya just try hide your things around them .. I feel so bad.. It must suck being in that situation


----------



## sopho30

Its a nightmare they are 12 ans 15 and just constant going on about their mum,..Mum said this bla bla so ur wrong.. I mean i cud say anything and they will not have it..they are same with hubby , no ur wrong mum says... so now we r having a boy its like constant making comments ... not alot i can do tho other than lose the plot....but i feel better knowing you all thing boy too.. i mean i saw with my own eyes and he defo looks like a boy.... But you know when people start to put doubt in ur mind....


----------



## Misscalais

I'd say boy for sure, but if you're really worried try get another scan.


----------



## liz1985

Defo looks boy! X


----------



## pink dreamer

Looks like a willy to me!


----------



## mum2rugrats

thats all boy hunni :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think a boy too!

I would ignore them, they obviously have nothing better to do with their lives than interfere!


----------



## pink dreamer

Def boy!


----------



## lucky_star

Defiantly a boy


----------



## ChehadiNada

its a boy ??! congrates hun =)


----------



## Katt36

Boy congrats!


----------



## whittnie117

Yep that looks like a boy to me.


----------



## littlesteph

looks like boy to me


----------



## georgebaby1

Boy


----------



## VSubasic

That looks all boy!


----------



## girlnboots

I would have made a smart remark like, "I didn't know you were a sonographer. Did you sleep in a holiday inn last night?"

That's a boy. Sometimes professionals really do know what they're talking about.


----------



## MeganS0326

That is totally a boy!! Congrats!!


----------



## kim1982

It would be very awkward for a girl to walk around with those boy parts. No worries. It's a boy. She's probably just trying to make you nervous and guess what... it worked :-(

Congrats on your little boy!


----------



## Locksley27

I have 3 boys and a girl. Your pic looks just like all my sons, it soul=nd like she is just jealous that your having a boy.


----------



## onceisenough1

Congrats on your SON


----------



## Lyndzo

Definitely a boy!!


----------

